# Adobe Flash Player Settings Local Storage



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Recently I downloaded new update/upgrade for my IE Flash Player. Now when I look at my forum where I have a few YouTube videos, I notice a small "white" box over each video with the wording:

Adobe Flash Player Settings
Local Storage
s.ytimg.com is requesting permission to store information on your computer.
Allow / Deny

I never saw this box previously. Is this something new. I believe I can disable this in the Control Panel / Flash / Block all sites, etc. But that mentions something about legitimate downloads being denied. 
#1- What does that mean? 
#2- Would it be OK to "Block all sites?"

#3- Can anyone explain what this pop-up "white" box is and is it something new with this new version of Adobe Flash? Or is it something put there by YouTube when I embed one of their videos on my forum?

#4- Will everyone who visits my forum see this "white" pop-up box on all my videos?

What to do? This is really a PIA as far as I am concerned.

Anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read *THIS*.


----------

